# Timepiece question for the ladies...



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm having a bit of hard time finding an outdoor watch for the wife that wouldn't be:
- too bulky
- pink
- cutesy like hello kitty shit
- overly pricey

But would have:
- compass
- altimeter
- barometer

Dear Abby, does such a thing even exist? The wedding anniversary's coming up, I'd like to retain what cojones I have left.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 4, 2012)

How many years old man?
I won't even tell Ramona she digs cutsey and pricey.


----------



## Dame (Mar 4, 2012)

Gentle Reader Frank S.,
The watches I favor are analog. The features you mention are more likely to come in a digital sports watch although there are exceptions. The Timex Expedition E-Altimeter has those features and is analog. For more choices check out http://www.zappos.com/watches/CLHXA...EB4gIDAQcY.zso?s=goliveRecentSalesStyle/desc/
Sincerely,
Abbynormal

ETA: Fuck Hello Kitty


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2012)

To be honest, no.  If you are looking for a smaller one, don't try to buy online without first seeing it.  I've been looking since November for one and have yet to find one.  RP wears a Suunto Vector and I may end up getting one, but it is anything but small.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not a wife... but mine is very cool and tech...








http://wristwatchspot.wordpress.com...-protrek-pathfinder-better-bands/prw5100a770/

P.S. Hey Frank, a rich man like you should spend so much on his wife.. LOL(in Italy 429 EUR)  I bet in USA half price...


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2012)

~$300 and almost 2 inches across, not quite the size for a womens wrist. I think there used to be a Baby-G model that might fit the bill, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe a women's Suunto?


----------



## Manolito (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/EP6000-07H.asp


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2012)

First off, thanks all for the input. Watches and shoes are two of several items I'd never consider buying online: gotta be able to feel and try it on, gauge the workmanship and so on...
I've got a Timex Expedition which I like, although let's face it, I bought it 'cuz it's cheaper than the Pathfinder and does what I need.
I'd just like to treat her to something better. Far as the appearance of it, she's the kind who likes the more rugged type gear. Even going out to town, she's embarrassingly close to the Reba McEntire character in "Tremors", so I'm leaning towards a Pathfinder again. I just may have to expand the search radius because in and around San Francisco, the selection's mostly fitness watches and limited as far as outdoors timepieces...

Bill, it's been only 8 years so far (been living in sin longer, but ya know how it goes). Dame, cheers for the linkie. Again, thanks all!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 5, 2012)

Hit up REI? They usually have a lot of options and knowledgeable staff.

I was going to suggest a Suunto or Garmin (forerunner or foretrex), but I think those are going to be kind of big since you are looking for the altimeter and barometer functions.  I don't believe the forerunner has all of your preferred option either...


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2012)

Stopped by REI (limited choices) and Bestbuy (only fitness watches), but these were SF stores, so I'll look at Peninsula locations, too...
Now she threw me a curve ball, saying she was now looking at this:





That thing doesn't even tell time...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2012)

Invicta makes good watches.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2012)

Frankie the Frog...  have you thought about trying Cabela's or Bass Pro Shops for your kleptomancy, err.. window shopping?


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd say find a store that has a good selection and bring her after a dinner date to end the evening.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2012)

You know how it is: the closest Cabela's is in Reno and Bass Pro Shop is in Manteca, about 75 miles away... On the other hand, the Bass Pro Shop site gave me an idea (Columbia watch)...
F.M., Invicta's prices are right but not yet seeing all the functions I'm looking for. I'm still thinking about a Casio Pathfinder in size extra-Asian...


----------



## medicchick (Mar 5, 2012)

Add 550 cord and you are GTG...


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 5, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.  WTF is wrong with Hello Kitty?  I wouldnt mind having this one.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?cmCat=search&itemId=prod25530154


----------



## Dame (Mar 6, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Haters gonna hate. WTF is wrong with Hello Kitty? I wouldnt mind having this one.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?cmCat=search&itemId=prod25530154


I don't like cute. Never have. Just agreeing with Frank S. about cutesy shit. 
Also, animals with no mouth are just creepy.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the Casio Pathfinder... the compass accuracy is worse than a GI Lensatic, which is around half as accurate as a Vector... plus my solar recharging one shit the bed, you can't find new bands if it breaks because it uses a fucked up reverse anchoring system compared to say a suunto unit, or any other watch for that matter.. and they're less common.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> Invicta makes good watches.
> 
> F.M.


 
One of my guys is addicted to Invicta.

He's a retard.  

Me, I like my Marathon TSAR, but it doesn't have the altimeter, etc.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 6, 2012)

policemedic said:


> One of my guys is addicted to Invicta.
> 
> He's a retard.
> 
> Me, I like my Marathon TSAR, but it doesn't have the altimeter, etc.


 
Bro. W.T.F. is wrong with Invicta? I have 2.  Oh, did you get your Marathon from County Comm?

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2012)

Dame said:


> I don't like cute. Never have. Just agreeing with Frank S. about cutesy shit.
> Also, animals with no mouth are just creepy.


Eh..to each his own..but diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna agree with Mike on this one.  Believe it or not, Casio has really stepped up to the plate with a line of watches that have all you are looking for including altimeter and Bass Pro is carrying them.  They are also more reasonably priced that some other more desired "name" watches that people feel cool wearing.  Never had a problem at all with my G-shock for what I use it for, but try this line for what you require. http://pathfinder.casio.com/features/


----------



## medicchick (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't forget this is for a women, those watches are NOT small.


----------



## CDG (Mar 6, 2012)

medicchick said:


> Don't forget this is for a women, those watches are NOT small.


 
I thought that the bigger it was, the more chicks liked it?  I'm so confused....... :ehh:


----------



## Headshot (Mar 6, 2012)

Small watches on women are not the fashion of the day, look at the big fucking Fossil watches that chicks are wearing these days, it looks like something someone stole off the wheel of a 72 Caprice Classic down in the west end.


----------



## elle (Mar 6, 2012)

Headshot said:


> Small watches on women are not the fashion of the day, look at the big fucking Fossil watches that chicks are wearing these days, it looks like something someone stole off the wheel of a 72 Caprice Classic down in the west end.


 
and we're still late for most appointments...

The monster watch look is a bit gawdy for me

Swiss Army has a couple of very nice watches.

http://www.swisswatchcompany.net/swiss-army-watch-ladies-mother-of-pearl-dial-241321.shtml


----------



## medicchick (Mar 6, 2012)

The problem with the big ass watches that are "in style" is it can get hard to bend your wrist.  They, along with the stupid bug-eye sunglasses can go away.  If I want a watch that's almost 2 inches across, it won't be loaded with bling, it'll be useful.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with my Victorinox Swiss Army watch. I am actually on my third one..even though Ive only paid for one.  Let me 'splain.  The first one I got stopped working after a mere 10 days.  Took it back to Jared..they messed around with it, pronounced it "broken" and since they had a 14 day return policy they just swapped out for one in the case.  That one lasted a year.  It stopped working.  Took it back to Jared.   They replaced the battery.  All was well.  Then a year later..it stopped working.  Took it back to Jared.  The snooty biatch at the time told me that my warranty was negated because I had the watch worked on at a non Swiss army approved jeweler.  Told me that the special seal on the back was "tampered" with and then said "where did you take it to be worked on"?  My answer..appoximately 3 feet to your left.  She got a little pale.  Jared again swapped out for a new Swiss army.  Last winter it stopped working.  Took it back to Jared.  They had to ship it to Switzerland or somewhere they have the magical tool that doesnt "tamper" with the seal on the back.  I was without it for 8 weeks.  When I got it back it worked great..looked great.  I was in love again!  Until 3 weeks ago.  The second hand is not moving.  Its laying in its box in my dresser drawer until I can get back over to Jared ..where Im sure they will take it from me and ship it off to Switzerland again for..8 weeks or so.  I am currently wearing my Citizen Eco Drive that I bought last winter for a mere $125.00.  Its a little smaller than the Victorinox and the hands illuminate which my Swiss Army doesnt.  Prior to the Swiss Army I had a Lorus Mickey Watch that I bought at The Uptown Jewelers on Main Street USA at Disney World that lasted almost 20 years.  No shit.  $$$$ isnt necessarily better.  
I love the look and fit of my Swiss Army..but its a pain in the ass to maintain.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> Bro. W.T.F. is wrong with Invicta? I have 2.  Oh, did you get your Marathon from County Comm?
> 
> F.M.


 
As long as you don't cover your wall locker with Invicta promotional stickers, nothing.

As for the origin of the watch, well...let's say certain supply sergeants can be quite ingenious.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 6, 2012)

policemedic said:


> As long as you don't cover your wall locker with Invicta promotional stickers, nothing.
> 
> As for the origin of the watch, well...let's say certain supply sergeants can be quite ingenious.


 
Hey. Do you know about MIRT training @ UOP coming up soon? It's RAD pager training...

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 7, 2012)

FWIW, we were just at the Cabelas in Reno and they had NO watches at all that we could find.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> Hey. Do you know about MIRT training @ UOP coming up soon? It's RAD pager training...
> 
> F.M.


 
UPPD is sponsoring personal radiation detector training 1600-0000 on the 8th (tomorrow), and bioterrorism operations training on the 15th.  I'm not sure if there are seats available.  Text me if you need a POC.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 7, 2012)

policemedic said:


> UPPD is sponsoring personal radiation detector training 1600-0000 on the 8th (tomorrow), and bioterrorism operations training on the 15th. I'm not sure if there are seats available. Text me if you need a POC.


 
I already talked with Rafferty in Bucks. I had RAD training down in homeland @ the arsonal. Just courious. Thanks bro.

F.M.


----------

